# Black Hops Hornet Clone



## Gillman (14/3/19)

Hi,

I am looking at brewing a Black Hops Hornet Clone next week.

They give some info on hops and malt on their websites.

https://blackhops.com.au/our-beer/



> *Grain*: Pale Barley, Wheat, Light Crystal & Carapils
> 
> *Hops*: Dr Rudi, Victoria Secret, Motueka, Cascade & Mosaic
> 
> *Yeast*: American Ale



Its also listed at 60 IBU and 6% on Untappd.

So I've come up with the following for a 19L batch:

82% Pale Malt
10% Wheat Malt
5% Gladfield Light Crystal
3% Gladfield Toffee

Scale for OG 1.054, takes to 6% ABV

30 IBU Perle @ 60 min (Sub for Dr Rudi, I can't get it)
30g Cascade @ 20 min
10g Motueka @ 5 min
10g Mosaic @ whirlpool
10g Vic Secret @ whirlpool
10g Mosaic @ Secondary Dry hop
10g Vic Secret @ Secondary Dry hop

Any feedback on my grain ratios and hop schedule would be greatly appreciated.

i.e., is the crystal+toffee too high? Would you bother with DH? Are late additions too small?

Cheers,
Ash


----------



## bevan (14/3/19)

I emailed them a couple of years ago regarding their Beach house ale and they replied with their testing recipe (was based on a 60L size). Would be worth an email to them and asking for this one. Think I got their address off their web page


----------



## Droopy Brew (15/3/19)

Gillman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking at brewing a Black Hops Hornet Clone next week.
> 
> ...



If they have listed carapils why are you not using it? Replace Toffee with Carapils.

Drop your early additions and up your late additions.
20% IBU at 60min
20% IBU at 20 min
10% IBU at 5min
50% IBU at whirlpool - make sure the calculator you use calculates whirlpool IBUs correctly and doesn't just claim 0 IBU (about 7% aa utilisation is a good indicator).

Get total Dry hops up to min 4g/L


----------



## Gillman (15/3/19)

Droopy Brew said:


> If they have listed carapils why are you not using it? Replace Toffee with Carapils.



Looks like my LHBS doesn't stock it. I was looking through Gladfield's crystals and that was closest in EBC, but actually I suspect the Gladfield Gladiator is actually the better choice reading through their description.



Droopy Brew said:


> Drop your early additions and up your late additions.
> 20% IBU at 60min
> 20% IBU at 20 min
> 10% IBU at 5min
> ...



Thanks! Is that ratios you commonly build an IPA on?

I've been using 10 min in the whirlpool @ 90. By the time I muck around, it probably takes me that long to drop below 90C, and I get down to 50C pretty quick after that.

I've ordered some Dr Rudi online, so I will use it instead of subbing for Perle.







I now have the above.

10% wheat
3% Gladiator (sub for carapils, downed the ratio a little)
3% light crystal
Some acid for pH (might switch to lactic addition)
Some LDME so I can adjust the OG at the end of boil

60 min - 12 IBU Dr Rudi
20 min - 6 IBU Dr Rudi + 6 IBU Motueka
5 min - 6 IBU Motueka
Whirlpool - 15 IBU Mosaic + 15 IBU Vic Secret (I might adjust these to equal weight, totaling to ~ 30 IBU)
Secondary DH - 2g/L Mosaic + 2g/L Vic Secret
Keg DH - A sprinkling of everything to keep it fresh


----------



## Toby (14/6/19)

bevan said:


> I emailed them a couple of years ago regarding their Beach house ale and they replied with their testing recipe (was based on a 60L size). Would be worth an email to them and asking for this one. Think I got their address off their web page


Hi Bevan,
Do you still have a copy of the Beach House Recipe?


----------



## bevan (15/6/19)

Toby said:


> Hi Bevan,
> Do you still have a copy of the Beach House Recipe?



I’ll see if I can find it for you


----------



## bevan (15/6/19)

@Toby couldn’t pm you for some reason, anyway here’s the email I got from them

Hi Bevan thats awesome to hear, cheers mate. 

As for recipe, here is a 63L home brew batch we did of Beach House, this should help.

Grain:
8kg Pale Malt (we use Barrett Burston)
4kg Wheat Malt (BB)

Mashed at 67

Hops:
60min Nelson - 20g (nelson is getting hard to find, we recently subbed it for Halltertau blanc)
0min Citra - 100g

Yeast:
Wyeast 3711
Fermented at 18

Dry Hop:
Summer 15g
Vic Secret 15g
Nelson 15g
Citra 15g

Any questions just ask. Let us know how you go!

Cheers

Eddie


Also got the SG’s as well
OG 1.041
FG 1.004


----------



## damohb (15/6/19)

They actually posted a few of their recipes on brewersfriend only recently

https://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/brewer/53820

Have a batch of Hornet in the fermenter now


----------

